# What do you keep?



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Atm I have 6, no 7, tanks running:
100gal, 47 gal, 30 gal, 20 gal, 2 x 10gal and a 5 gal...Umm 7 even.

I keep new worlds (pearsei in sig is one) plecs, synos, Characins, Peacock gobys, Discus, and Cherry shrimp.3 of the tanks are planted.
And I'm in the process of setting up my 270gal, 6ft x 2ft x 3ft (wide), sump system.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Coolcool 

I have 1 pond, with goldfish in :no1:


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

i have a 10 gallon tank, which currently houses dust and air


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I keep almost exclusively new world cichlids and oddballs. Look at my sig for most of my fish. There's a few extra to be on there but no more room.



that's a nice pearsi though. My pair don't have as much black on them, but they are quite young so hopefully they will colour up a bit more with age.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep she's a beaut...Currently have 5 herichthys bocourti growing out for the 270gal aswell.AMAZING collection you have there:2thumb:Arapaima and 3 silver aro's?!?!?You must have some huge tanks.
..I hope to get a RTG arowana or a pair of motoros at christmas for the 270.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> YYou must have some huge tanks.


Yes mike, you must :devil:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i had 2 goldfish once but one swelled up and died and the other one ate chunks off of him, im scared of fish for some reason


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

discus, plecs, congo tetras, cardinal tetras, clown fish, cat fish


----------



## Nathen (Oct 9, 2008)

at the mo i gots 2 tropical and 2 coldwater. used to have marines but that was a big disaster, but i would like to try again when i got more money.
my main tropical which i got for my 5th birthday has got a firemouth, 2 angels, 2 kribs, 2 corys, 2 bristlenoses, a guppy, 3 swordtails, a whiptail catfish, a feather fin syno and a plec. not sure what type of plec it is, the shop sold it to my little brother as a cory.
my other tank is mainly barbs, danios and loaches.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

need to make my list up in the nxt week or two.:2thumb:


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

I got 5 tanks and a pond
my largest has clown knife, L114 PLEC, silver dollars, flagtail prochilodus, fire eel, reedfish,L25 plec
in the next largest a cobra pike cichlid, syndontis eupterus and Ornate Bichir
next biggest has 6 young Channa Pulchra and a Distochidus 6 bar and a Royal Plec
my brackish tank has 2 grumpy toadfish and 2 mad G Tiles morays
my sons tank has 3 Channa Orientalis and a L264
POND WITH 5 KOI, tench, goldfish, comets and shubunkins

I've got two other empty tanks waiting to be set up but not sure what to put in yet!! lol


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice lists people:2thumb:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Six tanks (plus Q tank) from 165L down to 15L. All FW community tanks with Pearl Gouramis, Honey Gouramis, Angelfish, Bolivian Ram, Bettas, Black Neons, Cherry Barbs, Hatchetfish, Guppies, Plecs, SAE, Zebra Loaches, Otos, Amano Shrimp, Fan Shrimp and African Dwarf Frogs in the tropical tanks. Black Moor, Fantail Goldfish and White Cloud Mountain Minnows in the coldwater tank. :2thumb:


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

*marine*

hi i keep marine , just had to rehome few seahorses (due to working with clysdales,too many hours!) so have got a porcupine puffer,red volitan lionfish and a yellow sailfin tang. few inverts (puffer doesnt touch them).

tank is 400 litres in total,basic system for easy maintanence ,run on live rock ,external filter for machanical uses ,skimmer etc..


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I keep Malawi Cichlids, about 20 at the moment. They're currently in a 31 gal (142 litres) tank but I'm in the process of setting up a 93 gal (425 litres) tank for them (5ft long x 2ft tall x 18" wide) just waiting on a Fluval FX5 and bits for the lighting which should arrive in the next few days.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Yep she's a beaut...Currently have 5 herichthys bocourti growing out for the 270gal aswell.AMAZING collection you have there:2thumb:Arapaima and 3 silver aro's?!?!?You must have some huge tanks.
> ..I hope to get a RTG arowana or a pair of motoros at christmas for the 270.


 
bocourti are one of my favourite non guapotes. Awesome fish, especially if you get a decent male and female. Much better personality than any oscar as well


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

i keep a 100 gal marine tank with corals, wrasse tangs, angels, damsels and an eel 

also a smaller trop tank with catfish and killifish with a red tailed shark and a gourami


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> bocourti are one of my favourite non guapotes. Awesome fish, especially if you get a decent male and female. Much better personality than any oscar as well


Yeah my pearsei is my favourite fish atm, will be great to see how the bocourti turn out like.Heres my Oscar (did have HITH when I rescued him, and is blind in 1 eye)...








Would be a good idea for other people to post some pics me thinks:2thumb:And another of the pearsei:


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

i don't have as much as i used to currently i have:
_
Pterodoras granulosus
polypterus endlicheri
Pseudopimelodus bufonius
Datnioides campbelli
Bagarius bagarius
Lepidosiren paradoxa_


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I have one or two Bettas :lol2:


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

lots!

Motoro stingrays,
Cichla temensis
Florida gar
Giraffe catfish
Apistogramme sp. Pebas blue
Vieja bifasciatum
Vieja melanurus
Frontosa
9 different polypterus species/locaties
Marmatus longibarbus
Tilapia snyderae
Egyption mouthbrooders
Oreochromis mossambicus
Paratilapia polleni
Channa orientalis
Channa pulchra
Channa maruloides
Three spined toadfish
Common wolffish
Discus
Wild angelfish "peruvian altum"
Hemisynodontis
Red Devil sp. 'Red Head'
Blockhead cichlids
Electric catfish
Mystus leuphasis
Oscar
Severums
Syndontis angelicus
Several other synodontis
Several geophagus species
Plus various other things.

About 28 tanks currently


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Christ pal.......so i take it you live in the shed outside as the 20 odd tanks have taken over your house :lol2:



xyra said:


> lots!
> 
> Motoro stingrays,
> Cichla temensis
> ...


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Almost 

Actually only two aquariums & three reptile vivs in the house.

The rest are in the garage which we've insulated as a fish room.

However whilst my fiancee was at university a couple of year ago we were in a one bedroom flat with 8 aquariums and two big (4x2x3' and 3x2x6.5') reptile vivs. That was a bit cramped


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

xyra said:


> lots!
> 
> 
> About 28 tanks currently


Polleni are some sexy cichlids.


----------



## Tropical Nate (Jul 17, 2008)

22 tanks from my 6 foot 6 in the front room to a small couple of 1 footers in izzys 

we have so far 

47 jewel cichlids
17 rainbow cichlids
5 guppies
12 fry black mollys
2 feather fin catfish
1 polkadot cat fish
2 gold fish
a ryuchin (i dont thinks thats right but i can't spell anyways)
1 orange and black oranda
1 blue shabumkin
1 black moores
and 4 axolotls (wildtype albino and golden)

i think thats it 

oh and we have 2 cats a mouse and my scorpion too ^_^


----------



## maddy1997 (Sep 9, 2008)

2 fantail goldfish in 15 gallon tank and one betta in a 2.65 gallon tank also two cats and for christmas I hope a leo


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

just 2 tanks  with bamboo shrimps, neon and blacklight tetra, 2 corys, 1 spotty catfish and a big plec


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Polleni are some sexy cichlids.


Sexy but purest evil. And sloooow growing, I've got one in particular growing on that I think is going to be rather a stunner when he finally decides that growing is a good idea, i'll try and get him out of his cave for a photo shoot sometime.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Gah! what I wouldn't do for the space for more!!!

1 bed flat here too so it's short, see my sig


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

xyra said:


> lots!
> 
> *Motoro stingrays,*
> *Cichla temensis*
> ...


awesome collection of fish mate. Too many africans for my likeing though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a 180L with a genaral community made up of tetras,35L containing a betta and some shrimp, a 60L wich i am going to make into a white cloud mountain minnow biotipe


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

mike515 said:


> awesome collection of fish mate. Too many africans for my likeing though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


There are plenty more american cichlids i missed off the list, don't worry 

Many riverine africans are nice in my opinion. Not a fan of tangs or malawis though (although i might get some shellies sometime... (ducks)). The frontosa came from a chap didn't have space to look after it anymore.

Plus I love polypterus 

Edit: Thanks


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah there's a few africans that are cool. fronts being the most obvious. Butties are awesome as well. Just absolutely mental. Well worth it though.


----------



## bullit (Oct 10, 2008)

1000 gallon pond with koi


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Gah! what I wouldn't do for the space for more!!!
> 
> 1 bed flat here too so it's short, see my sig


Ooh just realized you're off tff lol.I'm cheesy feet on there.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

bullit said:


> 1000 gallon pond with koi


Any pics, i luvs koi?I have a 14000gallon and it's nice and green with 100's of breeding goldfish:no1:


----------

